# new calf



## laughingllama75 (Nov 5, 2008)

we had a new calf born this morning.  S/he is a polled hereford/highland cross. Not sure of the sex yet, momma is being very protective. I will get pics and sex later.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Thewife (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby!!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here HE is........meet "Chuck".


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 5, 2008)

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## amysflock (Nov 5, 2008)

Pretty baby! (Pretty mama, too!)


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 5, 2008)

he is way too cute.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey everybody!!!Looks like it being a good day for some of us! Just stopping in to see how this works. I'm new myself at the farming stuff. I have 2 heifers, they turned 1 this nov. So I'm still learning. I have driven myself crazy, with information. My husband thinks I've gone over board!!!!! I just don't want to have the vet come out for nothing. Money is tight and I', blessed that I have green grass still. So my feed is not yet to high. oh well I don't want to bore you with the small stuff. Just wanted to say hi!!!! And That is a very cute baby cow.!!!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 5, 2008)

You can never have to much info gathered. Someday you may need it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 5, 2008)

learn as much as you can about cattle.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## miron28 (Nov 6, 2008)

good luck with him


----------



## allenacres (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations on a healthy calf.


----------



## Hayladee (Nov 10, 2008)

He is adorable,  my daughter had a pied/hereford heifer calf born about 3am this morning, its a heifer and it has hereford coloring.  If I could figure out how to post pictures I'd try to get one.  It would be interesting to watch these two babies grow.  Daughter's hubby is a hereford fan which is why they AI bred to a hereford.   Glad they got a lil heifer for him.  Any help on adding pix to messages would be appreciated.  Hayladee


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 10, 2008)

Hayladee said:
			
		

> Any help on adding pix to messages would be appreciated.  Hayladee


Goto: http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=5-index-page

You will find an index to many threads and one is on posting pics.


----------



## Sara (Nov 11, 2008)

oh he is cute!


----------



## Pure Country (Nov 12, 2008)

He is cute.

Yeah, we have had Limousin for 5 1/2 yrs now and I am still learning about cattle.  It's a whole different ball game than horses.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 12, 2008)

you never stop learning about cattle.


----------



## pmitch10 (Nov 17, 2008)

He is a cute little curly haired guy.  Is this your first baby?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Nov 17, 2008)

yes, he is our forst home bred guy. I have had calves before, in 4-h but never on born on the farm. One of our angus is probably going to calf here in the next day or two, she was off her feed a little this morning.  I need to get new pics of Chuck, he is getting huge!


----------

